

Ask HN: What is today the best team to raise funds in the Silicon Valley? - maximem

When you meet Angels, VCs who should you bring to make a good impression? Tech guys, business guys?  What&#x27;s the secret sauce? :)
======
jchin
Although not a direct answer to your question, you should try any and all
combinations. What I mean is, when you're out raising, you're going to have
more than a handful of meetings. You'll end up having tons. You can use the
opportunity to "split test" your pitch (the message, the team, heck, even what
you wear). Every meeting becomes a data point you should keep track in order
to help you optimize your fundraising strategy.

Every business is different so every "secret sauce" will be different.

